# Bottom bracket cups welded in place.



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2014)

Seriously? The only reason to do that is to insure the bike gets thrown in the trash if it ever needs bearings. I knew this '72 Rollfast was a low end bike but that's too much. Even the cheap 16" and 18" kiddie bikes I stripped down today had removable cups.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 16, 2014)

That is wacky- could it be some kind of hillbilly "repair"?


----------



## rhenning (May 17, 2014)

Picture please.  Roger


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2014)

There are no obvious welds but the cups won't come out. You can see the paint inside on the back of the cups and where the bearings sit. They were in place when the frame was painted at the factory.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2014)

Are they worn out?
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2014)

The rest of the BB pieces are. The bike also needs a new fork because the threads are sloppy with any threaded piece I put on it. I also needs cables, tubes, tires, bearings, crank, and maybe a hub. It isn't worth fixing IMO.


----------



## rhenning (May 17, 2014)

Those will come out you just need a bigger hammer and punch to do it.  A 5 pound dead blow would work the best.  Probably just stuck on because of the paint.  Roger


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

They are probably press fitted in.A good tapping from the back should walk them out.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2014)

I'd pound harder or live with it but it was gonna need a new fork. Along with everything else, it wasn't worth it. I'll see if I can get them out just to see if they do.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2014)

They did knock out. Why would the cups be installed BEFORE painting?

I haven't thrown anything out but I'm not gonna search for the needed parts. It may go back together some day or the pieces will be used for other bikes. We'll see.


----------



## rhenning (May 18, 2014)

Could have been repainted or touch up painted later in its life.  Roger


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 18, 2014)

I don't know where anyone would get that color. If it was ever "touched up", it was a flawless job. There are aspects that scream "low end bike." Paint inside the cups just fits.


----------



## rhenning (May 19, 2014)

Back in the 1960/70s that was a fairly common spray can paint color.  A lot of GM cars came in a similar color and Duplicolor made cans of it for touch ups of cars.  Kids also used it to do bikes.  Roger


----------



## Line Seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> That is wacky- could it be some kind of hillbilly "repair"?




Nahhh.. most hillbillies don't own welding torches.
This is just an example of supreme cyclo idiocy on the previous owner's part......


----------

